# Flush door pulls



## bigbigblue (28 Nov 2020)

I am about to start building a storage cabinet for my utility. I want to use flush pulls on the drawers and doors as due to the utility being quite narrow, I don't want handles sticking out from the door/drawer fronts. The type of pull I am looking to make is a simple slot in the wood, which is undercut to allow you something to get a grip on. The problem is, I don't have a clue how to make them... any ideas?
I hope I have explained well enough what I want to do, if not I will have another attempt, or try to find a photograph to help.
Thanks


----------



## Doug71 (28 Nov 2020)

As always Peter Millard is your man


----------



## sometimewoodworker (28 Nov 2020)

bigbigblue said:


> I am about to start building a storage cabinet for my utility. I want to use flush pulls on the drawers and doors as due to the utility being quite narrow, I don't want handles sticking out from the door/drawer fronts. The type of pull I am looking to make is a simple slot in the wood, which is undercut to allow you something to get a grip on. The problem is, I don't have a clue how to make them... any ideas?
> I hope I have explained well enough what I want to do, if not I will have another attempt, or try to find a photograph to help.
> Thanks


There are a reasonably large variety of router bits that will make the job easy, one version is under but there are many that will be OK


----------



## TheUnicorn (28 Nov 2020)

good video form peter m. (via doug),

couldn't understand at first why he was using the shaped bit top and bottom, until he pulled the workpiece into a left and right door


----------



## bigbigblue (28 Nov 2020)

Great video. Just what I need. Thanks.


----------

